# Meldahl 11-10-12



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

We had 15 sauger, had 2-15", rest were 12-14", 10 big crappie, up to 14",
most were 11-12". Also caught at least 30 white bass. I also caught a 15" ky bass, and a 14" smallmouth. I caught most of mine on a blade bait 3/4 oz. Drop shot with a minnow did well too.
Water temps 41° and stained to muddy.
Bassky


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Thats awesome to hear the sauger are moving in. Time to eat


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

ALL RIGHT; i just got back last night from eastern pa. on stormwork right when the river was hitting 32 ft. and then ring,ring pack ur bags. off all times to get called out. fished the day the phone rang and we also were ,in them out.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Was that you in the "hop-a-long" boat?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I was in a white/red stratos.


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

Are they deep down in the bottom? Do you think I have any chance if I fish from shore by the sandy beach? Thanks


~


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Bassky, looking for advice on fishing from a boat at the damn. Would like to bring my boat down (Ohio side) but understand little about boat traffic protocol at the dam. I have seen, on several occasions, a number of boats right up tight to the small lock on the Ohio side, is this where you fish? Does one need to radio the lock master to see if fishing in that local is ok?

Can you go past the buoys on the current?

Would have sent a PM for these but don't have the post count do so yet. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

We fished in the small boat locks area. The only time we were asked to leave was when there was boats locking through. You cannot fish past the buoy below the gates part of the dam. They will ticket you there or get ran off from workers working on the hydra dam area (ky side). Beach area can be good and some guys do well drifting if the current isn't too strong


----------



## plinder (Jan 19, 2009)

Get a couple salvage magnets. Use these to anchor your boat to either the short lock wall or the long one. There are big metals "straps" that run horizontal through the walls. If you can't get magnets, you can use a rope to tie up to the wall, but the places to tie up are limited. Keep an eye on barges, and make sure you get out of their way in plenty of time, and make sure you keep your distance from them. Get completely out of the lock approach. If a barge comes from upstream, they'll blow a horn/whistle that indicates the doors are opening on the lock. When you hear that, get out of the way immediately. If you're courteous, you shouldn't have any issues with the lock master.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Under tyipical river flows, say now, is the current at the locks to great for a bow motor trolling motor to hold you in place? I have a MinnKota iPilot on the bow and it has an anchor function that does a pretty good job of holding in place unless the current is too great.

Any boat ramp suggestions on the Ohio side?


----------



## plinder (Jan 19, 2009)

Use the Neville Ohio ramp. The current isn't strong at all if you stay inside the lock approaches on the Ohio side. The closer you get to the end of the long lock wall, the swifter the current. The moment you get to the end of the long lock wall, forget about your trolling motor holding you in place. Use jigging spoons, blade baits, jigs tipped with minnows, or just straight minnows. Fish straight down, jig slowly.


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

3 Z's said:


> Thanks guys. Under tyipical river flows, say now, is the current at the locks to great for a bow motor trolling motor to hold you in place? I have a MinnKota iPilot on the bow and it has an anchor function that does a pretty good job of holding in place unless the current is too great.
> 
> Any boat ramp suggestions on the Ohio side?


Hey 3 Z's, 
I've been thinkin about buying an "ipilot". Most of my fishing is below the smaller dams on the ky. river.I don't like to anchor,just troll back and forth below the dam,casting artifial baits and casting and dragging live baits.Sometimes a lot of current.Sometime to much current. It can be a job, keeping boat in position with a cable drive trolling motor. I know there pricey,but would you recomend this trolling motor for fishing below the dams? What lb thrust is your ipilot?
I welcome anyones input on this trolling motor.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

James

Can not attest to it's abilities below the dams, haven't had it in that situation yet. Mine is a Terrova 24v 80lb 60" with ipilot and universal sonar. I have it on my 21' Lund which was new in August. Have only used it on lakes, including Lake Erie. The anchor feature works well however from time to time is losses it's signal and you find yourself drifting a little, probably a negative below the dam with current. However, the hand held remote is a dream, hook it on your belt and you can steer from the stern of the boat. It will also follow a saved trail once you create one, haven't gotten to that yet.

All in all if you are in the market for a new trolling motor I would recommend them, they are about $400 more than the Terrrova standard unit.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Z! If you have a new boat better bring a coupla bumpers for tie-n up or close quarters work.Or, you can always grab some driftwood off the bank.The lock walls deliver "road rash" before ya know it.When ya comin Monday-Tuesday looks good.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Was going today, but partner can't and the kids have many activities. Busy at work Monday thru Wed. Headed to Wisconsin Thursday. Will be a couple weeks now before next oppotunity. I am hoping (???) to not tie up to the walls, use the bow mount to hold away from them. Will bring the bumpers for good measure though, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

James A said:


> Hey 3 Z's,
> I've been thinkin about buying an "ipilot". Most of my fishing is below the smaller dams on the ky. river.I don't like to anchor,just troll back and forth below the dam,casting artifial baits and casting and dragging live baits.Sometimes a lot of current.Sometime to much current. It can be a job, keeping boat in position with a cable drive trolling motor. I know there pricey,but would you recomend this trolling motor for fishing below the dams? What lb thrust is your ipilot?
> I welcome anyones input on this trolling motor.


IF the motor will hold in most of the current situations you run across on the river, then a I pilot would probaly be a river fishermens best friend!!!


----------

